# Subversion-Kuddelmuddel in Eclipse



## tme (11. Aug 2009)

Huhu,

der Titel ist mehr oder minder genau das, wie es sich anfühlt. Ich beschreibe mal meine Probleme mit der SVN-Integration (und ggf. noch eines mehr).

1. Warum finde ich nirgends die Information, welche Eclipse-Version ich habe? Über Help -> About Eclipse finde ich die Versionsnummer "20090621-0832", die jedoch eine andere Nummer ist als jene, die in Pressemeldungen und auf der Webseite von Eclipse kommuniziert wird ("Ganymede", "Europa" oder 3.1, 3.2).

2. Unter Help -> About Eclipse -> Installation Details -> Installed Software finden sich mit einigermaßen passenden Namen die im angehängten Screenshot gezeigten Einträge. Ich befürchte, ich habe 2 (oder vielleicht auch mehr) Subversion-Clients (ich bin nicht mal sicher, dass das der richtige Name ist) installiert. Hinweise dazu gibt mir Window -> Open Perspective, welches 2 Einträge namens "SVN Repository Exploring" beinhaltet.

3. Um eines der beiden Plugins loszuwerden, müsste ich dies sicherlich deinstallieren. Dies wird sich als schwierig erweisen, da der Button "Uninstall" in der unter 2. genannten Funktion bei jedem der SVN-Einträge (im Screenshot) deaktiviert ist. Man könnte argumentieren, dass dies eine gute Sache ist, weil diese ggf. mit einem aktiven Projekt verbunden sind bzw. dessen Quellen verwalten. Dies führt dann zu Punkt 4.

4. Um herauszufinden, welcher der beiden SVN-Clients von meinen existierenden (und gut mit SVN verwalteten) Projekten genutzt wird, muß ich wo genau schauen?

5. Die SVN-Eclipse-Lingo ist furchtbar. Was soll ein "Subversive SVN Team Provider" sein? Bei mir muß kein Team provided werden, ich habe bereits ein Team, welches nur mit Subversion ein Projekt verwalten möchte.

6. Ich versuche eigentlich, ein von einem Kollegen eingechecktes Projekt aus einem existierenden Repository auszuchecken. Wenn ich mit dem einen Client auschecke, erhalte ich die Meldung "Unable to load default SVN Client" (eine im Internet bekannte Meldung, die darauf hinweist, dass Eclipse hier zwar eine SVN-Integration enthält, aber jedoch nicht mit einem SVN-Server sprechen kann, weil eine Komponente fehlt). Der Checkout mit der anderen Version scheint zu funktionieren, aber das Projekt ist immer leer (enthält keine Dateien). Meine Vermutung ist, dass es unter Umständen an den Anmeldeinformationen für das Repository liegt, welche ich jedoch bei diesem Client nirgends konfigurieren kann.

Ich hab' meine Konfiguration der Eclipse-Plattform in Textform noch angehangen, vielleicht kann irgendjemand damit was anfangen.

Danke an alle, die sich dies tatsächlich durchlesen,

Thomas


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2009)

> 1. Warum finde ich nirgends die Information, welche Eclipse-Version ich habe? Über Help -> About Eclipse finde ich die Versionsnummer* "20090621-0832"*, die jedoch eine andere Nummer ist als jene, die in Pressemeldungen und auf der Webseite von Eclipse kommuniziert wird ("Ganymede", "Europa" oder 3.1, 3.2).


Das ist Eclipse 3.5, auch als Galileo bekannt.

Ich bevorzuge Subversive, dazu brauchst diese beiden Updatesites:
Subversive update-site
Subversive SVN connectors update-site

Die erste eben für den Teamprovider, die zweite für die eigentlichen Konnektoren.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2009)

Die SCN Konnektoren können derzeit aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht über eclipse.org vertrieben werden, daher die separate Installation über die zweite Update Site.
Im Klartext:
Das was du über die Galileo Update Site installieren kannst (der Team Provider) enthält den notwendigen Code um SVN über die Eclipse UI bedienbar zu machen, allerdings kann dieser Code sich nicht ohne die extern gehosteten Konnektoren zu SVN verbinden.


----------



## tme (11. Aug 2009)

Zwei gute Hinweise, vielen Dank schonmal.

Noch Ideen, wie man die Installation bereinigt?


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2009)

Falls du nicht zufällig auch noch Siubclipse installiert hast, brauchst du imho nix bereinigen.


----------



## tme (11. Aug 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Falls du nicht zufällig auch noch Siubclipse installiert hast, brauchst du imho nix bereinigen.



Das heißt, die zwei Einträge bei der Konfiguration, die verschiedenen SVN-Kategorien für neue Projekte und die 2 Konfigurationseinträge sind normal?


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2009)

> Das heißt, die zwei Einträge bei der Konfiguration, die verschiedenen SVN-Kategorien für neue Projekte und die 2 Konfigurationseinträge sind normal?


Denke ja, das sind aber sowieso internas die dich nicht interessieren sollten.

Wichtig ist, dass du einen SVN Connector ausgewählt hast, mit dem Subversive arbeiten soll.
Window -> Preferences -> Team -> SVN -> SVN Connector Tab

Ich arbeite zB. mit dem SVN Kit 1.5.


----------



## tme (12. Aug 2009)

Ich hab' Eclipse also erneut installiert und nur die von maki genannten Quellen eingebunden und installiert. Jetzt habe ich nur einen SVN-Client (und entsprechend nur einen Eintrag). Damit ist das Problem gelöst.


----------

